
Postgres Case Statement Basics by Example - eduscr
https://blog.panoply.io/postgres-case-statement-basics-by-example
======
eduscr
This tutorial introduces to the basics of using CASE statements/expressions
and also cover comparison operators (greater than, less than, equal to) and
BETWEEN.

